# [OT] Come spiegare ai centralinisti tin che non usate winzoz

## ErniBrown

Ieri per la quinta o sesta volta mi sono ritrovato senza collegamento ad internet adsl. Nessun problema, chiamo il 187, seguo le indicazioni del risponditore automatico e parlo finalmente con un operatore per segnalare il guasto. Gli illustro il problema (non c'era segnale portante), e dopo una serie di test eseguiti da remoto mi comunica che non riesce a collegarsi con il modem. A questo punto mi chiede di controllare le proprietà della rete nella tal pagina di windows.

Da qui in poi la telefonata è diventata paradossale:

```

Io: Non uso windows, sono sotto linux.

Operatore: ah, se non vede quella pagina allora forse deve reinstallare windows.

Io: ma io ho un sistema operativo funzionante, non è necessaria una reinstallazione.

Operatore: ah, beh, allora provi a reinserire il cd autoinstallante di alice.

Io: ma non è possibile, è un applicativo windows, non funziona sotto linux.

Operatore: ah, allora il guasto è questo! Basta che reinstalli windows

Io: no, ma guardi che non uso windows

Operatore: e cosa usa?

Io: linux!

Operatore: ah, ma noi facciamo assistenza solo per windows.

Io: certo, ma io non ho bisogno di assistenza per il pc, ho bisogno di assistenza per la rete!

Operatore: mi dispiace, ma se non mette windows non posso aiutarla
```

Quindi un consiglio: se vi si guasta la linea, prima di chiamare il centro assistenza telecom, formattate il pc, installate windows (io non ne ho neanche una copia, cosa faccio, lo metto pirata?), risolto il guasto (ovviamente sulla linea) riformattate tutto e poi reinstallate gentoo!

PS: a onor del vero devo dire che con una seconda telefonata ho trovato una persona leggermente più aperta di mente, che pur non capendo niente di linux si è fidata di me quando gli ho detto che la mia rete era a posto e ha allertato il centro assistenza.

----------

## jikko

stessa cosa con libero...........  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Geps

Visto che è già tanto se i centralinisti conoscono quello di cui stanno parlando, cioè reti, adsl, atm, ppp etc, è assurdo sperare che conoscano linux.

Ergo, visto che una discussione con il 187 fa sclerare prima di tutto il cliente (cioè noi) tanto vale riattaccare appena si sente puzza di "vicolo cieco" nel discorso e riprovare sperando che il cielo ci mandi un operatore meno fesso.

----------

## knefas

LOL...  :Smile: 

cmq c'era un 3d su queste cose...  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233234.htmlLast edited by knefas on Thu Jun 30, 2005 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Danilo

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Operatore: ah, ma noi facciamo assistenza solo per windows.
> ...

 

Non uso telecom ma credo che sul tuo contratto di adsl non ci sia scritto che l'erogazione del servizio sia subordinata alla installazione di windows.

Non che l'assistenza venga data solo su windows ma proprio che il servizio sia erogato solo in presenza di windows.

La risposta poteva essere qualcosa del tipo : 

- Sul contratto di servizio non c'e' scritto che devo installare win per usare la vostra adsl. 

- Se avete cambiato le regole senza avvertirmi o mi mandate una copia di windows o cominciate a fare assistenza anche per gli altri sistemi operativi. 

- In questo momento state SEMPLICEMENTE VIOLANDO il contratto di erogazione del servizio.

- Il resto sono chiacchiere.

Con una "esperta operatrice del 187" (tempo addietro) dovetti riattaccare e richiamare ma questa e' un'altra storia...

----------

## nightshadow

ok.. adesso vi svelo un trucco (funziona con tutti gli operatori).

supponete che l'abbonamento sia intestato a "mario rossi"

in questi casi chiamate il servizio clienti e dite:

buongiorno mi chiamo $sarcazzi (dove $sarcazzi e' qualsiasi cosa diversa da "rossi")

e sono un tecnico che e' stato chiamato a casa del nostro comune cliente mario rossi perche non riusciva piu a collegarsi a internet.

ho provato a collegarmi anche con il mio PC portatile ma continua a non funzionare.

anche io a casa mia ho una linea con $operatore (operatore adsl / fibra di turno) e funziona perfettamente.

qui dal cliente rossi non funziona e dopo le prove da me effettuate mi risulta che il problema e' $problema (in questo caso "assenza del segnale portante")

Vedrete che apriranno subito un guasto presso i tecnici di zona senza chiedervi altro.

termino raccontandovi una cosa successa a me:

tenete presente che mia madre all'epoca dei fatti lsi era apena licenziata da  telecom italia, era responsabile al 187.

dovevo acquistare un modem ADSL ethernet, perche quello usb fornito da telecom non mi soddisfava.

chiedo a mia madre con chi devo parlare per chiedere il cambio da PPPoA e PPPoE.

mi chiede che diavolo significa.

glielo spiego con le parole piu semplici che conosco e al termine mi risponde:

"ah.. ti serve un cambio pila protocollare!"

resto sbalordito e le chiedo: "e tu che ne sai della pila protocollare?"

"non ne so niente, ma si chiama cosi. tu chiama il 187 e di che ti serve il cambio pila protocollare".

al che chiamo parlo con una operatrice e le dico:

"salve, mi sono appena comprato un modem ethernet, da sostituire a quello USB che ho ora. mi servirebbe un cambio pila protocollare perch attualmente la linea e' configurata per modem USB".

operatrice: "si.. dunque.. lei e' davanti al PC adesso?"

io:"beh.. si.. anche se in questo momento e' spento, ma se vuole lo acendo. pero' non capisco a cosa le serve"

O:"ma scusi.. non capisco... che messaggio di errore le da'?"

I:"nessun errore.. funziona benissimo. mi serve solo un cambio da PPPoA a PPPoE"

O: eh ma se non le da nessun errore io non posso aprirle un guasto"

I:ma infatti non e' un guasto.. e' una richiesta di cambio configurazione"

O:"mi spiace ma se non e' guasta nno posso aiutarla"

..click.

----------

## ErniBrown

Già, in effetti il contratto dice così, ma come ho detto non è la prima volta che mi capita. Dopo la quarta o quinta litigata telefonica ti vene da chiederti se è il caso di farti assistere da un avvocato per parlare con un centro assistenza. E quindi ti rassegni, riattacchi, rifai il numero e speri in una persona con un QI di almeno 80.

----------

## z3n0

io attendo che ngi faccia scnedere un poco i prezzi, xkè cosi oltre ad avere un'adsl uguale a quella di telecom/libero che va di sicuro meglio grazie al cavo dato, ho un'assistenza decente con persone ocmpetenti, e non con gente che tramite le raccomnandazioni entra al 187 e pensa di saper fare il suo lavoro..

----------

## -YoShi-

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

> e dopo una serie di test eseguiti da remoto mi comunica che non riesce a collegarsi con il modem. 

 

ODDIO!! 1985! Il Grande Fratello è qui tra noi! 

Come fa senza che tu gli dia l'ip a connettersi in remoto? ti prego dimmi che hai una adsl con ip statico..

----------

## Kernel78

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

>  *ErniBrown wrote:*   e dopo una serie di test eseguiti da remoto mi comunica che non riesce a collegarsi con il modem.  
> 
> ODDIO!! 1985! Il Grande Fratello è qui tra noi! 
> 
> Come fa senza che tu gli dia l'ip a connettersi in remoto? ti prego dimmi che hai una adsl con ip statico..

 

Non ti pare di esagerare un po' ???

È come scandalizzarsi perchè quelli della telecom conoscono il tuo numero di telefono o perchè il postino conosce il tuo indirizzo ...

È ovvio che conoscano il tuo ip, statico o dinamico che sia, te lo forniscono loro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -YoShi-

Ok ma se un "niubbo" centralinista mi si collega al modem così dal nulla figurati cosa può fare un "molto più sgamato" lamerozzo!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Ok ma se un "niubbo" centralinista mi si collega al modem così dal nulla figurati cosa può fare un "molto più sgamato" lamerozzo! 

 

1) il fatto che abbia la possibilità di collegarsi non significa necessariamente che lui possa vedere il tuo ip

2) seguendo questo ragionamento dovresti aver paura anche degli impiegati di banca che conoscono il tuo numero di conto e via dicendo ma a quel punto dovresti essere paranoico e non dovresti nemmeno navigare su internet (ogni sito su cui vai vede il tuo ip)

3) anche se il postino conosce il tuo indirizzo non hai paura che ti entri in casa pechè quando esci controlli di aver chiuso la porta  :Wink: 

----------

## ErniBrown

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> Come fa senza che tu gli dia l'ip a connettersi in remoto? ti prego dimmi che hai una adsl con ip statico..

 

In effetti prima di fare questo tipo di test mi ha chiesto se uso un modem mio oppure quello che ti danno in dotazione: non so se sarebbero stati in grado o se avrebbero avuto l'autorizzazione a fare una cosa simile se il modem fosse stato mio... Comunque hanno solo verificato lo stato del collegamento modem-centralina, non sono andati oltre, sennò sarebbe una cosa illegale.

----------

## mc619

Beh nn mi sembra tanto strano,, alla fin fine il 187 ti chiede l'inserimento del numero di telefono per il quale si richiede assistenza,,,, e cmq mi sento di spezare una lancia per i tecnici tin... e' vero che ci sono quelli totalmente impreparati ma insistendo un po alla fin fine si trova qualcuno che sa di cosa si sta parlando ..... certo a volte insistere un po significa fare 10 telefonate  :Razz: 

----------

## knefas

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> ODDIO!! 1985! Il Grande Fratello è qui tra noi!

 

Dai, nn esageriamo... anche perche' sarebbe il 1984, e Richard Stallman avrebbe appena iniziato a sviluppare GNU  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *ErniBrown wrote:*   

>  *-YoShi- wrote:*   Come fa senza che tu gli dia l'ip a connettersi in remoto? ti prego dimmi che hai una adsl con ip statico.. 
> 
> In effetti prima di fare questo tipo di test mi ha chiesto se uso un modem mio oppure quello che ti danno in dotazione: non so se sarebbero stati in grado o se avrebbero avuto l'autorizzazione a fare una cosa simile se il modem fosse stato mio... 

 

Sarebbero stati cmq in grado di farlo e l'autorizzazione la dai implicitamente tu chiedendo loro di fare cotnrolli o lamentando un guasto...

Sarebbe come un meccanico che deve ripararti la macchina, se gliela porti da riparare poi non puoi denunciarlo per effrazione se entra nell'abitacolo per accenderla, si limita a fare qullo che è necessario per esaudire la tua richiesta.

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque hanno solo verificato lo stato del collegamento modem-centralina, non sono andati oltre, sennò sarebbe una cosa illegale.

 

Su questo sono completamente d'accordo per andare oltre al modem avrebbero bisogno di un ulteriore autorizzazione o richiesta da parte tua.

----------

## -YoShi-

Ellamiseria nn mi flammate vi prego  :Embarassed:  era solo per sdrammatizzare un po... e ho pure cannato libro di Orwell -> 1984   :Embarassed: 

Dai una battutina ironica..

vabbe...

----------

## RenfildDust

Telefonata di tiscali:

```

Operatrice:  Salve, chiamo per proporle la linea adsl di tiscali ... bla bla bla ...

IO:              Sono interessato, il modem che mi inviate è compatibile con linux?

Operatore:      ... attenda un attimo che mi informo.

                   bip bip bip bip

Operatore:  Si non c'è alcun problema ... bla bla bla ...

```

Aderisco all'offerta e stipulo il contratto.

Mi viene inviato un modem USB sagem 800 f@ast che riesco a fare funzionare con drivers scaricati dalla rete (non certo i loro)

Telefonata a tiscali 130 (dopo tre ore che cerco di contattare un'operatore):

```
 

IO:               Salve, ho bisogno di avere alcuni parametri di configurazione per la mia linea adsl ..

Operatore:   Possiamo fare la procedura guidata insieme.

IO:               Si, ma la devo avvisare che uso Linux

Operatore:   Mi dispiace, ma io non posso offrirle assistenza per Linux

IO:              Infatti, io non le chiedevo assistenza, volevo solo controllare alcuni parametri di configurazione.

[...]
```

----------

## mirko_3

Io faccio finta di avere windows. Mi chiede i dati e glieli do, anche se certamente non li prendo dal Pannello di Controllo  :Wink: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Non voglio fare assolutamente pubblicità nè mi interessa farla... ma con fastweb non se ne andata neanche una volta la linea (la ho da circa 2 anni)... 

Secondo  me la qualità dei servizi dati dagli altri provider  (stando alle esperienze di amici e da quello che ho letto in giro) non è proprio paragonabile a fastweb... Il prezzo da pagare (a parte i costi  :Crying or Very sad:  ) è stare imprigionato nella rete fw  :Crying or Very sad:  ...

----------

## SMiL3

dopo tutte queste (dis)avventure mi sembra di capire che i centralini che hanno gia' sentito la parola "linux" sono stati addestrati a liquidare velocemente il cliente...

basta non dirlo e siamo a posto!  :Very Happy: 

e i parametri di configurazione, sono sicuro che non li sanno neanche loro  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Per esperienza: dite che avete windows e mettet i parametri che vi dicono, e non se ne accorgono di siduro che non avete windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## akx

scusate se m'intrometto, ma visto che si parla di telecom italia......un mio amico a cui stò installando una distro linux a questo punto mi chiede se gli faranno problemi se chiede di cambiare il suo modem da usb a ethernet, in comodato d'uso, per potersi collegare con il pinguino in rete.......che dite???

----------

## SMiL3

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Per esperienza: dite che avete windows e mettet i parametri che vi dicono, e non se ne accorgono di siduro che non avete windows 

 

eh, il problemone e' che gli autoinstaller di winzoz hanno gia i parametri di configurazione...

----------

## SilverXXX

Beh, basta dirgli che ti servono per un controllo  :Very Happy: 

Cmq adesso cambiare il modem costa 25 euro.

----------

## Giepi

Felice col mio modem ethernet cambiato anni fa quando passai a linux da Alice senza alcuna spesa, e con un tecnico che si è scomodato a portarmelo e a installarmelo su win * non che ne avessi bisogno, ma se uno può divertirsi a veder lavorare la gente per lui senza una lira...  :Razz:  *

i dns la prima volta me li han passati sul ng di icoli, la seconda volta, quando l'ho messo a un mio amico il pinguino e avevo dimenticato a casa il foglio, me li ha passati un addetto 187 dopo 3 o 4 chiamate incubo in cui ho collezionato risposte tipo "boh... ma perchè il centralino ti ha passato qua? io sono commerciale...", "non sono giovane, non ne capisco di ste cose, richiama e vedi se ti passano uno giovane che io non sono esperto"...

Fate Vobis, ma anche Computer Discount

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io sono dell'idea che se chi ti risponde è incompetente e/o non adempie agli obblighi di assistenza minimi contrattuali (fornirti quanto necessario per attivare una connessione indipendentemente dal sistema operativo.... del resto non c'è solo linux ma anche macosX, *bsd, etc....) devi cazziarlo ben bene ed eventualmente fare anche un reclamo ufficiale agli addetti ai reclami della compagnia telefonica...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

Se tutti facessero così probabilmente non esisterebbero tecnici incompetenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SMiL3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se tutti facessero così probabilmente non esisterebbero tecnici incompetenti 

 

o non esisterebbero affatto... :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

non è per tirar acqua al mio ISP, ma io son sempre stato trattato con i guanti [2 down in 2 anni e per meno di 1h, peraltro in entrambi i casi la causa era un guasto telecom  :Rolling Eyes:  ] e linux lo conoscono bene: la prima volta che li chiamai, appena dissi che usavo il pinguino la tipa mi fa: "mi dia la sua mail che mando uno script per la connessione". Per non parlare di quando gli ho restituito il modem in comodato [speedtouch home] e gli ho detto che era ancora soggetto in locale ad un vecchissimo exploit: han preso nota e mi hanno ringraziato. Quando poi ho comprato il mio router ed ho avuto difficoltà a connettermi, la tipina al tel mi ha seguito passo passo [e quando le ho detto che usavo linux mi ha chiesto di digitare 2/3 comandi da console] e poi si è segnata marca e modellocon i problemi incontrati [il mio netgear non gradisce le pwd con dei punti all'interno]...

Insomma, gente preparata la si trova, basta scegliere con attenzione il proprio ISP. McLink investe probabilmente più in IT che in marketing ed i risultati si vedono. Sono attivi in italia da quando c'eran le bbs, la loro offerta basein fatto di banda è sempre il doppio circa della media degli altri ISP, sono tra i pochi  che  da contratto garantiscono un minimo, non ridicolo, di banda SEMPRE, offrono ip statico e una marea di altri servizi tecnici inclusi e un assistenza con la A maiuscola che giustificano appieno la differenza di costo.

IMHO visto che noi per "loro" siamo solo consumatori dobbiamo usar l'unica arma che abbiamo: i soldi ossia "premiare" chi offre un servizio degno di questo nome e questo comprende anche il supportare in maniera attiva e/o passiva linux.

----------

## SMiL3

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> non è per tirar acqua al mio ISP, ma io son sempre stato trattato con i guanti [2 down in 2 anni e per meno di 1h, peraltro in entrambi i casi la causa era un guasto telecom  ] e linux lo conoscono bene: la prima volta che li chiamai, appena dissi che usavo il pinguino la tipa mi fa: "mi dia la sua mail che mando uno script per la connessione". Per non parlare di quando gli ho restituito il modem in comodato [speedtouch home] e gli ho detto che era ancora soggetto in locale ad un vecchissimo exploit: han preso nota e mi hanno ringraziato. Quando poi ho comprato il mio router ed ho avuto difficoltà a connettermi, la tipina al tel mi ha seguito passo passo [e quando le ho detto che usavo linux mi ha chiesto di digitare 2/3 comandi da console] e poi si è segnata marca e modellocon i problemi incontrati [il mio netgear non gradisce le pwd con dei punti all'interno]...
> 
> Insomma, gente preparata la si trova, basta scegliere con attenzione il proprio ISP. McLink investe probabilmente più in IT che in marketing ed i risultati si vedono. Sono attivi in italia da quando c'eran le bbs, la loro offerta basein fatto di banda è sempre il doppio circa della media degli altri ISP, offrono ip statico e una marea di altri servizi tecnici inclusi e un assistenza con la A maiuscola che giustificano appieno la differenza di costo.
> 
> IMHO visto che noi per "loro" siamo solo consumatori dobbiamo usar l'unica arma che abbiamo: i soldi ossia "premiare" chi offre un servizio degno di questo nome e questo comprende anche il supportare in maniera attiva e/o passiva linux.

 

interessante... ma... domanda scottante...

quanto costa in più? :Smile: 

----------

## akx

mmmm....la prossima volta che mi viene detto che la linea non ha problemi e che l'unico problema è che non uso windows e quindi la linea non è compatibile con il mio OS vedrò di fare un reclamo.....anche perchè mia moglie con l'altro pc ha gli stessi identici problemi e sicuramente non è un OS creato per la rete a dare problemi ( tento di spiegare ogni volta)...ma ditemi oltre che rivolgersi ad un'avvocato ( che sarebbe un caso estremo) in che maniera si può reclamare in maniera che non vengano cestinate le mie richieste?

----------

## CarloJekko

Ragazzi ma quantri hanno un router sempre acceso e qulle teste di cocco di telecom vi fanno cadere la connessione per cambiarvi l'ip ??

----------

## u238

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ma quantri hanno un router sempre acceso e qulle teste di cocco di telecom vi fanno cadere la connessione per cambiarvi l'ip ??

 

io......  :Rolling Eyes: 

..cmq va a periodi.. mi succede che magari per 2 mesi nn si scollega mai...e poi tipo 3 giorni fa 2-3 volte nel giro di 24 ore.... mah....

----------

## mambro

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Ragazzi ma quantri hanno un router sempre acceso e qulle teste di cocco di telecom vi fanno cadere la connessione per cambiarvi l'ip ??

 

Mmm ma allora nn è colpa del mio router... a volte capita che arrivo a casa e nn c'è la linea e mi tocca spegnere e riaccendere il router..

----------

## ---willy---

visto che avete tirato in mezzo i router.....xkè nessuno di voi ha un router sempre collegato, e quando c'è un problema alla linea l'operatore non ti vuole aiutare perchè non hai winzozz??? bè, ho capito che non possono essere tutti estremamente preparati, però...dai..........

----------

## oRDeX

Ragazzi, comunque in merito a questo, per un mezzo OT, devo dire che quando ebbi problemi con la mia linea NGI (che poi nno era un vero problema loro   :Razz:  ), mi richiamò dopo 20 minuti il tecnico Telecom di zona, e non appena sentii linux ammise la sua ignoranza in materia...però intanto cercò di aiutarmi dicendo cosa avrei dovuto fare con windows (tipo ping e vari). Incontrare gente del genere penso sia meglio che incontrare gente come i centralinisti   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## otaku

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> Non voglio fare assolutamente pubblicità nè mi interessa farla... ma con fastweb non se ne andata neanche una volta la linea (la ho da circa 2 anni)... 
> 
> Secondo  me la qualità dei servizi dati dagli altri provider  (stando alle esperienze di amici e da quello che ho letto in giro) non è proprio paragonabile a fastweb... Il prezzo da pagare (a parte i costi  ) è stare imprigionato nella rete fw  ...

 

hehehe quando provi a chiamare l'assistenza ti ricredi... visto che siamo in tema racconfo questa storiella:

allora... volevo giocare con la mia ps2 a ghost recon in rete... però non riuscivo ad ospitare partite, anche attivando l'ip pubblico (15 di attivazione più 50Cent/minuto)..

Chiamo quindi il servizio clienti di fastweb, quindi espongo brevemente il mio problema. L'operatore mi risponde con tono semi arrogante e mi spega come disattivare il firewall di windows... lo contraddico al volo dicendogli che uso linux, e che la comunicazione con internet non è in alcun modo filtrata dal firewall.

Spaesato l'operatore mi chiede di attendere mentre cercava la documentazione tecnica... dopo 2 minuti di attesa torna, io felice come una pasqua pensando tra me e me...

 *omino del cervello wrote:*   

> "urca che helpdesk serio, fanno assistenza anche per linux"

 

...

invece mi informa che linux non è compatibile con la playstation 2..

dopodiche ho sentito un brivido salire su per la schiena, distrutto da questa affermazione ho ringraziato e riattaccato, non avevo neanche la forza di controbattere a cotanta ignoranza  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *otaku wrote:*   

> invece mi informa che linux non è compatibile con la playstation 2..
> 
> dopodiche ho sentito un brivido salire su per la schiena, distrutto da questa affermazione ho ringraziato e riattaccato, non avevo neanche la forza di controbattere a cotanta ignoranza 

 

Ah, 'sti centralinisti sono tutti degl'incapaci. Non mi ricordo manco piu' le incazzatura, da quante me ne son successe. Roba da ping pong tra tiscali e telecom e... no, aspetta: invece é tutta gente seria e affidabile. E non si chiamano centralinisti, si chiamano operatori.

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nomadsoul

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) il fatto che abbia la possibilità di collegarsi non significa necessariamente che lui possa vedere il tuo ip
> 
> 2) seguendo questo ragionamento dovresti aver paura anche degli impiegati di banca che conoscono il tuo numero di conto e via dicendo ma a quel punto dovresti essere paranoico e non dovresti nemmeno navigare su internet (ogni sito su cui vai vede il tuo ip)
> ...

 

quoto in pieno e aggiungo:

era 1984 non 1985!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## otaku

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> P.S.: pare che da lunedi' comincero' a lavorare in Fw ...  ....  
> 
> Coda

 

che mansione ricoprirai?  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Beh, basta dirgli che ti servono per un controllo 
> 
> Cmq adesso cambiare il modem costa 25 euro.

 

su ebay anche meno

----------

## mirko_3

Si, io ho comprato su ebay a 20 euro un modem usb/ethernet, ho riflashato il firmware (se di firmware si può parlare) e ora ho un bel router accesso 24/24, con tanto di QoS e accesso telnet....

----------

## Danilo

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Si, io ho comprato su ebay a 20 euro un modem usb/ethernet, ho riflashato il firmware (se di firmware si può parlare) e ora ho un bel router accesso 24/24, con tanto di QoS e accesso telnet....

 

Mi dici la marca?

Ed inoltre con tele2 si usa ppoa sai se ci posso usare anche un ethernet? 

Loro garantiscono solo per pppoa quindi se c'e' da fare qualche switch da loro non te lo fanno. 

Vorrei restiruire il modem in comodato e vorrei evitare anche di imbarcarmi in un altro bagno di sangue come in passato.

----------

## Bukowski

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Si, io ho comprato su ebay a 20 euro un modem usb/ethernet, ho riflashato il firmware (se di firmware si può parlare) e ora ho un bel router accesso 24/24, con tanto di QoS e accesso telnet....

 

è un Aethra EB1070?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Siete un tantino OT....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bukowski

[OT] ops sì è vero scusatemi  :Embarassed:  [/OT]

----------

## mirko_3

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è un Aethra EB1070?

 

Tutto il thread è OT, quindi...

Il modem è quello bianco di Telecom Italia, marchiato Modem Alice Gigaset, della Ericsson; in realtà è un router flashato in modo da diventare un modem buggato: riflasho a router e torna un router funzionante RTA230...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io sono abbonato con Tiscali, che prevede pppoa, ma non ho avuto problemi con questo router

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mirko_3 wrote:*   

> Tutto il thread è OT, quindi...

 

Allora facciamo un grosso flusso di coscienza dove nessuno capisce più nulla?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Esistono i messaggi privati per questo...  :Wink: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *akx wrote:*   

> scusate se m'intrometto, ma visto che si parla di telecom italia......un mio amico a cui stò installando una distro linux a questo punto mi chiede se gli faranno problemi se chiede di cambiare il suo modem da usb a ethernet, in comodato d'uso, per potersi collegare con il pinguino in rete.......che dite???

 

c'e' un mio post in prima pagina.. in cui racconto la disavventura!  :Smile: 

e' comunque possibile.. basta non trovare un operatore ottuso.

imho, con un router fai prima...

----------

## gutter

 *Bukowski wrote:*   

> [OT] ops sì è vero scusatemi  [/OT]

 

Come suggerito da Cazzantonio in genere per queste cose esistono i PM.

----------

